# Terex Compact Loaders



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Anyone know anything about them? 

Good, bad or otherwise? 

Repair company we use says parts can be difficult to locate, depending on which mochine because they separate dealers by which mochines they can sell.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark, we have leased a TL 120 for a couple winters. We like it. We have leased others in the past as well. Road speed is pretty nice. Make sure it has ride control otherwise it can become a bucking bronco.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Herm Witte said:


> Make sure it has ride control otherwise it can become a bucking bronco.


What's the reason machines do that? Tires flatten from sitting and as you travel they continually hit that spot or what?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

No Terex experience, but if I had to choose between a cab and ride control on a mini loader I'd probably take the ride control. 

I think it has to do with the weight of the blade etc hanging out front and it starts, then just gets worse.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have one and guy who used it loves it 
I have TL 80 I think 
Wish I would have got a deer or similar with a skid hook up that's my biggest issue after 4 years and that was my fault I custom made a skid hook up for a snow pusher 
Don't know about parts because nothing has broke yet


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Camden said:


> What's the reason machines do that? Tires flatten from sitting and as you travel they continually hit that spot or what?


I understand the issue to be related to oil flow in the fully hydrostatic machine. I am not an expert so other than that I would be guessing and no one does that on this site.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Camden said:


> What's the reason machines do that? Tires flatten from sitting and as you travel they continually hit that spot or what?


No.suspension that's why.
Tires are now acting as springs


----------



## dycproperties (Nov 19, 2012)

I had a terex TL 120 and it worked really well and pushed a 12 ft hla box without a problem. The one I had was a 2011. I traded it off in the fall for a number of reasons. 1. Parts were always an issue terex does not have a strong parts network in North America some wearable parts would take weeks to arrive. 2. I started seeing quality issues after a couple of years I.e. Ac condenser breaking and failing three times, Exhaust fractured,bushings on rear axle wearing out within 800 hrs. Altinater failed at least twice. 
3. My relationship with my dealer fell apart 
I also lost my shirt on resale and feel lucky to have even sold it. 

I would not hesitate to rent one of these units if there was a good dealer and the price was right (also ride control is a must) but I would not own another one unless it was literally nearly free. 

I have a terex pt 50 that I am happy with and I find the parts much easier to get and a terex 760 backhoe that I bought used that has treated me well but it's also a little slow for parts


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Our compact loader is off brand. It can get drafty but the price was right. Might want to consider a couple of these... about as energy efficient as the ol' trusty Dutch oven.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ponyboy said:


> I have one and guy who used it loves it
> I have TL 80 I think
> Wish I would have got a deer or similar with a skid hook up that's my biggest issue after 4 years and that was my fault I custom made a skid hook up for a snow pusher
> Don't know about parts because nothing has broke yet


According to their website, they come with the skidsteer hookup now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dycproperties said:


> I had a terex TL 120 and it worked really well and pushed a 12 ft hla box without a problem. The one I had was a 2011. I traded it off in the fall for a number of reasons. 1. Parts were always an issue terex does not have a strong parts network in North America some wearable parts would take weeks to arrive. 2. I started seeing quality issues after a couple of years I.e. Ac condenser breaking and failing three times, Exhaust fractured,bushings on rear axle wearing out within 800 hrs. Altinater failed at least twice.
> 3. My relationship with my dealer fell apart
> I also lost my shirt on resale and feel lucky to have even sold it.
> 
> ...


Kinda what got me wondering. The price he kind of quoted was very low compared to a Deere or New Holland, etc.

Resale tells me a lot about the quality of the equipment.

Thanks, not sure what I'm going to do yet.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

What size are you looking at Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Probably a TL80.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

We've used a Wacker for a few years, the 39, weighs a bit less, pushed a 13 blade, just hate paying the rental rate but can't stomach the purchase price either... Are those little Deere and Volvos tough to get parts for?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A certain monkey told me Terex of today is not what Terex of yesteryear was.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Have you been in a 244j/k Deere? Our J is an awesome machine. Decent lease prices on them as of last month. 

Cat has some pretty attractive leases out right now too. 

I see you regretting buying a cheaper loader.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A certain monkey told me Terex of today is not what Terex of yesteryear was.


That's Union monkey to you.....

The company I work for has around 250 concrete mixers....Terex bought Advance mixers about 5+ years ago....Our Fleet was all advance up untill that point....The quality went to crap...Parts were very hard to get...Since that time...The company has purchased over 80 Oskosh mixers...Texex is owned by Hedge Fund guys now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> That's Union monkey to you.....
> 
> The company I work for has around 250 concrete mixers....Terex bought Advance mixers about 5+ years ago....Our Fleet was all advance up untill that point....The quality went to crap...Parts were very hard to get...Since that time...The company has purchased over 80 Oskosh mixers...Texex is owned by Hedge Fund guys now...


I would like to thank you from the bottom of my heart for taking the time oot of your busy schedule to post this information for me.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a Terex Dealer down the road, They don't sell anything anymore accept big crushers and screeners. I don't think they are doing very well at that.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I would like to thank you from the bottom of my heart for taking the time oot of your busy schedule to post this information for me.


Your Welcome Mark....For you I will drop everything..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Your Welcome Mark....For you I will drop everything..


I'll bet you wouldn't drop a Buttwyper for me............


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll bet you wouldn't drop a Buttwyper for me............


You are correct....It would be sacrilegious to drop "America's" Beer


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

We have a 2006 Ingersoll Rand WL 440, which is just a rebranded TL 100. We've had it for 6 years, put a 10' Fisher MC on it, and have 1.5 and 2 yard buckets for it. We have an account with 3 lots on the same street. Machine works awesome for pulling out all the loading docks, windrowing everything away from the buildings and doing all of the narrow driveways and parking spots. 

We did have a problem with the computer a few years ago, that talking to the Terex factory rep was related to low battery voltage. I recommend you keep it on a battery tender in the off season if not being used. Once it's running constantly during the winter, no problems. 

With a TL 80 and smaller you might want to opt for the skid coupler, as used attachments for the Terex quick coupler are hard to come by, and new ones are pretty expensive. We got lucky with everything we got for it, for the money. 

They are priced very well as compared to Deeres and Cat. Our Bobcat dealer sold us the Ingersoll Rand, and can still get parts and filters fairly easily for us. The one thing I will let you know is Terex sold the compact wheel loader division to Yanmar a couple months ago, so that may be a deal breaker for you. We have been very happy with our machine however, and have been looking at adding another TL 100, or 120.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

So whys the verdict? I’m looking at a 2015 tl120 right now, 486 hours for 45k.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Still using mine 
Resale sucks on them do u have a parts place near u 
I like them haven’t had any issues with mine 
My dealer sucks so i 
just use my regular mechanic for basic service


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ask yourself why resale sucks and why they're priced so cheap with low hours. 

I have too much stress with everything else, the last thing I'm going to do is add to it by buying less than reliable equipment.


----------



## dycproperties (Nov 19, 2012)

I had a 2012 tl 120 we bought it new put about 900 hrs on it over 4 years. Overall it was ok lots of little issues that were more annoying than anything. My dealer started to suck he blamed terex for not supporting their dealers. We ended up trading the machine in on a larger komatsu and got $50000 of the $100000 we spent on it and felt really lucky to get that out of it. Only way I would ever buy one is if the price was super low and I had the ability to get parts and zero expectations for resale value.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ask yourself why resale sucks and why they're priced so cheap with low hours.
> 
> I have too much stress with everything else, the last thing I'm going to do is add to it by buying less than reliable equipment.


Mark, at the beginning of this thread somewhere, didn't you state you were interested in a Terex? I think you got a 244k? Do you like that? I have a 244j no issues other than a old fuel filter that wasn't changed out for a bit too long


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

512high said:


> Mark, at the beginning of this thread somewhere, didn't you state you were interested in a Terex? I think you got a 244k? Do you like that? I have a 244j no issues other than a old fuel filter that wasn't changed out for a bit too long


That was a year and a half ago...not even sure why I was asking. lol

I did get the 244, it's a great machine. There's been a few minor issues taken care of under warranty and none that have kept us from plowing. Muffler bolts came loose\broke. Leveling thing fell oof the loader arm. Apparently the Italian batteries are crap as it wouldn't start one morning when we wanted to move snow, but they installed a "John Deere" battery and it's been fine since. Supposedly the Italian ones are problematic. They were switching out the halogen worklights for LED\jagoofs because of a discharge at idle issue.

Dealer has a great service guy that has been taking care of us. And zero downtime for plowing.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That was a year and a half ago...not even sure why I was asking. lol
> 
> I did get the 244, it's a great machine. There's been a few minor issues taken care of under warranty and none that have kept us from plowing. Muffler bolts came loose\broke. Leveling thing fell oof the loader arm. Apparently the Italian batteries are crap as it wouldn't start one morning when we wanted to move snow, but they installed a "John Deere" battery and it's been fine since. Supposedly the Italian ones are problematic. They were switching out the halogen worklights for LED\jagoofs because of a discharge at idle issue.
> 
> Dealer has a great service guy that has been taking care of us. And zero downtime for plowing.


Don't mean to hijack from OP, It sounds like a 244K? I have an 11' 244J pics i have seen are identical except for instrument console, with that said my engine takes 2-batteries,I think yamnnar 1? Last question...are the work lights for front or rear that are converting? I converted my rear to Rigid LED, and the front ,because they are built in the visor, I converted to HID to keep stock appearance.

If they are replacing your front in the visor housing would like to see a pic or part number!

Thanks Philip,

ps form 75F yesterday to 34F today with a potential 1-3" tonight what a rollercoaster


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

512high said:


> Don't mean to hijack from OP, It sounds like a 244K? I have an 11' 244J pics i have seen are identical except for instrument console, with that said my engine takes 2-batteries,I think yamnnar 1? Last question...are the work lights for front or rear that are converting? I converted my rear to Rigid LED, and the front ,because they are built in the visor, I converted to HID to keep stock appearance.
> 
> If they are replacing your front in the visor housing would like to see a pic or part number!
> 
> ...


I'll have to check. I know they were doing the rear worklights on one set of the 2 in front but can't remember.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll have to check. I know they were doing the rear worklights on one set of the 2 in front but can't remember.


If you remember ...thanks ahead of time!


----------



## jdear (Nov 15, 2021)

Herm Witte said:


> Mark, we have leased a TL 120 for a couple winters. We like it. We have leased others in the past as well. Road speed is pretty nice. Make sure it has ride control otherwise it can become a bucking bronco.


do you still have this machine? i would love to ask you a few questions if so. thanks


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

jdear said:


> do you still have this machine? i would love to ask you a few questions if so. thanks


No. We have not used a Terex in a number of years.


----------

